
ProPublica Launches the Dark Web's First Major News Site - skunkwerks
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/propublica-launches-the-dark-webs-first-major-news-site
======
daxelrod
Mike Tigas, the ProPublica developer who worked on the hidden service, is also
the author of OnionBrowser, an iOS Tor browser.

[https://mike.tig.as/onionbrowser/](https://mike.tig.as/onionbrowser/)

